# SQWIBS Jerky Recipes



## sqwib (Dec 15, 2014)

I could not find my post with this information, so I figure I would post this, I removed as many links as I could sorry if I missed any.

Disclaimer... *it is up to you as the cook to ensure your jerky is safe* and you are up to date on food safety, this is how I have made my jerky in the past.

JERKY

*USDA Food safety on Jerky*​






Please read the general notes before making jerky.
 

Select the meat you will be using and place it in the freezer for 2 hours or so, this will make it easier to slice.







Having a good quality slicer is a great tool for making jerky.







Remove any fat or nasty bits from the meat, Flank Steak (erroneously named London Broils) is one of the cuts of meat I prefer for Jerky Making. Slice the meat to your preferred thickness, I do mine at 1/4". For a heavy chew with whole muscle meat, slice it with the grain, for a soft chew, slice across the grain. Meat sliced and ready to be marinated.






 

Weigh the meat and figure out the correct amount of TQ to use, too much and its too salty, too little and it can become unsafe at lower drying temps.







Mix all ingredients together with the exception of the meat. Allow the ingredients at least 15 minutes for the flavors to blend. Add meat, Marinate in a plastic bag in the refrigerator for at least 24 -36 hours., I prefer using gallon Ziploc Bags, today I had none.








I will sometimes use my Vacuum Seal canisters.







Remove the meat and place on a cooling rack with a pan under neath, Drain the meat and place on paper towels, blot dry and place on a cooling rack, make sure that the meat does not overlap. Crack some fresh black pepper, lightly to the meat.






 








Prepare the Smoker or Dehydrator, do not use water in the water pan if using a smoker. Smoke at lowest temp possible, I do not go above 140 degrees, use a propane torch to start the wood smoking or use a smoke generator, such as an AMNPS.

*SMOKER*







 

*NESCO DEHYDRATOR  *Nesco Food Dehydrator, FD75-PR Snack Master.
If you are using TQ... I DO NOT go by Nesco's temp of 155 degrees, set it on a lower setting, I prefer 120°







Check the texture after about 3 hours, and wait until it's getting leathery before you pull it. Pull it when it’s leathery but not to soft in the middle, it will continue to dry while it is resting. You want a leathery product that will crack like old leather when bent, if it breaks it is too dry.







 
You want it to crack with the grain but not against the grain.  







 







 

Test a piece, but remember, it will taste differently after it has had time to rest overnight, Leave it rest uncovered till the next day then vacuum seal. The flavors change and the texture gets a little drier.

Note the pink color, which is caused by the cure, THIS IS SAFE!







When stored in the freezer, thaw in the unopened bag and let it get to room temperature before opening or else condensation can form on the jerky. Let the jerky rest open for a few hours before eating if you want to store on the counter, a loosely closed paper bag or plastic container with air holes poked in it will prevent mold however it will keep drying and becoming brittle.

I usuaLly Vac-Seal my jerky.







   
 
*General Jerky notes* ​
London broil (Top Round), preferred, Flank steak will sometimes be labeled London Broil, London broils is actually a cooking method but for my sanity I will not go into detail, Google it!


I use 1.5 teaspoon of Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] to each 1lb of ground or thin sliced meat 1/4". Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] suggests 1 tablespoon per/lb for thin sliced meat at 1/2", but their curing process is for a dry cure and for 1 hour which is different than what is outlined here. This is your decision!
The cure time can go for a few days if something prevents you from doing the smoke. Cure at least 24 hours for the jerky.
If Tender Quick is used omit all salt in the seasoning, and use soy sauces or any pre-made marinades with salt cautiously. 
The Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] allows you to take your sweet time getting it dried out after smoking without worries of food borne illness.

If using a food dehydrator, you can use liquid smoke for a smoky flavor, I do not, set the Dehydrator on 120° maximum. The Nesco manual says 155° but that cooks the meat and the outside gets crusty, if you are using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] you can dry it at much lower temps. Remember you want to dry it out, not cook it, I prefer 120°.

Another good tip is after slicing the meat, lay in a criss cross pattern, a sort of weave, and place in a covered dish then place in the refrigerator overnight. The next day pour off the liquid then place the meat in the cure and refrigerate another 24 hours.

Best luck has been with flavoring the outside of the jerky while still wet.

I have made lots of Jerky over the years without using cure and had never been ill from it, however after doing a bit of research about the "Danger Zone" , I decided to start using cure.


Slicing tip: freeze the meat about 2 hours in your freezer before slicing, this will make it easier to slice! Slice the meat against the grain for an easier chew and with the grain for a tougher chew, this is entirely up to you.


OPTIONAL: Place the meat in an uncovered dish in a criss-cross pattern, place in the refrigerator for 24 hours.Remove from the refrigerator and drain.
 *Here are a few recipes to toy around with, enjoy!*​*Honey Barbecue*For *4lbs.*​
2 tsp coarse grind black pepper
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp garlic powder
½ tbsp onion powder
½ cup Apple juice
¼ cup brown sugar
¼ cup Soy Sauce
¼ cup burgundy
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat.*(please read jerky notes about cure)*
 
¼ c. Honey
1 cup Barbecue sauce
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and blot dry.
Brush one side with honey and the other side with Barbecue sauce, crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 
 *Pepper Jerky*
For *1-1.5lbs.* ​
1 Tbl. Worcestershire
¼ cup Soy Sauce
3 Tbl. Captain Morgan
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 Tbl coarse grind black pepper
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat.*(please read jerky notes about cure)*


Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 

 *Spicy Orange*
For *1-1.5 lbs.*
zest from 1 orange 
Juice from orange
1 tsp orange extract
2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 Tbsp. brown sugar
1 tsp garlic powder 
¼ cup Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire
¼ cup cider vinegar 
1 teaspoon Chili Powder 
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients.
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. 
  *Honey Mustard*
For *1-1.5 lbs.*
¼ cup apple cider vinegar
1 heaping teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Mustard Seed
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp Rosemary
1 tsp coriander
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*
 
¼ cup honey
¼ c. Dijon mustard
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients except the last 2
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.

After 24 hours remove from refrigerator, place meat in a colander remove meat and blot dry.
Brush one side with honey and the other side with Dijon mustard, crack some pepper on each side and place in smoker or dehydrator. *Burgundy Jerky*
For *1-1.5 lbs.*

1/4 cup Merlot or burgundy
1/4 red wine vinegar
1/4 brown sugar, if using Dark Brown Sugar omit the molasses
1 Table liquid smoke
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 tbsp Worcestershire
3 garlic cloves chopped
3 tbls Molasses, if not using Dark Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon garlic
1 Teaspoon onion powder
1 Teaspoon red pepper
1 Teaspoon Coarse Black Pepper
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours. 
*Coconut Jerky*
For *1-1.5 lbs.*

1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp ground coriander 
½ tsp chili powder 
3 tbsp brown sugar
1 tsp coconut extract
½ c. coconut milk
3 Tbsp Malibu coconut rum.
1 cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.
*Teriyaki Jerky*
For *1-1.5 lbs.*

1/2 cup of Teriyaki
1/4 cup Red Wine Vinegar
1 cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1 Teaspoon Coarse Black Pepper
1.5 tsp Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] per pound of meat. *(please read jerky notes about cure)*
Slice the meat to your preferred thickness
Mix all ingredients
Place meat in a Ziploc bag and refrigerate for 24 hours.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice looking jerky. With that many choices of flavor what should on do 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, I have a venison loin I need to do something with.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice would be a good sticky !


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Thanks, I have a venison loin I need to do something with.


spice it up , wrap it in bacon and throw it on the grill !


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow. Reading this I was thinking about learning something knew.  As I kept reading I realized I've read it before and do follow a lot of your tips. Your the reason I have plastic containers with holes in them. I tell every one about the vac paking defrosting and storage tips.  You must be a good teacher for me to remember all that stuff.


----------



## bear55 (Dec 18, 2014)

Which do you enjoy more, out of the smoker or dehydrator?  I just received a dehydrator as a gift and I am anxious to try jerky and I don't think my smoker (electric pellet) will go below 180.  I love the recipes shown.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bear55 said:


> Which do you enjoy more, out of the smoker or dehydrator?  I just received a dehydrator as a gift and I am anxious to try jerky and I don't think my smoker (electric pellet) will go below 180.  I love the recipes shown.


I prefer the flavor of the smoker but the dehydrator will hold a lot more.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2014)

Bear55 said:


> Which do you enjoy more, out of the smoker or dehydrator?  I just received a dehydrator as a gift and I am anxious to try jerky and I don't think my smoker (electric pellet) will go below 180.  I love the recipes shown.





themule69 said:


> I prefer the flavor of the smoker but the dehydrator will hold a lot more.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Its been a long tome since I made Jerky, My last batch out of the smoker was oversmoked, If the smoke is subtle I like the smoker better, for ease of use I prefer the dehydrator.

There's always Liquid smoke too.












shhh.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 18, 2014






My next batch I may cold smoke with my AMNPS then dehydrate, I will post an update.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2014)

jerseyhunter said:


> Wow. Reading this I was thinking about learning something knew.  As I kept reading I realized I've read it before and do follow a lot of your tips. Your the reason I have plastic containers with holes in them. I tell every one about the vac paking defrosting and storage tips.  You must be a good teacher for me to remember all that stuff.


Thank you Kindly, that statement makes this all worthwhile.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 19, 2014)

Owens BBQ has 8 different flavors of jerky seasonings available!
- Original
- Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic
- Honey BBQ
- Teriyaki
- Hickory
- Mesquite
- Sweet & Spicy
- Maple Jalapeno
Directions/recommendations for oven/dehydrator/smoker available to download at www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html


----------



## patvj2 (Dec 19, 2014)

What temperature are you holding when you are smoking your jerky?  I keep getting different temps for different recipes.


----------



## puke (Dec 21, 2014)

SQWIBI have some jerky marinating for a smoke tomorrow.  It is my 1st time using an other than store bought cure package.  I sat down to confirm my time/temperature plans for the morning and came across this post.  Ironically the marinades I have going are teriyaki jerky and pepper jerky which I had copied from your earlier post to my “to do” journal!  Thank you for sharing all of your knowledge.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 22, 2014)

Puke said:


> SQWIB I have some jerky marinating for a smoke tomorrow. It is my 1st time using an other than store bought cure package. I sat down to confirm my time/temperature plans for the morning and came across this post. Ironically the marinades I have going are teriyaki jerky and pepper jerky which I had copied from your earlier post to my “to do” journal! Thank you for sharing all of your knowledge.


Awesome, make sure to report back, would love to hear how everything came out.


----------



## gulf shucker (Dec 29, 2014)

Can't wait to try some of these.


----------



## smokeymtn (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm getting ready to make some jerky with these recipes using the 1.5 teaspoons of tender quick per pound.  

Assuming I dried the jerky sufficiently, would the jerky be shelf stable for a few months?  Or would it need the 1 tablespoon per pound ratio to be shelf stable?

Thanks from a jerky noob.


----------



## smokeymtn (Jan 22, 2015)

Also a quick follow up question....

I made the recipe for Honey BBQ, teryaki, and pepper jerky (each in 1-1.5 lbs quantity (adjusted down for honey bbq).  There is so much more liquid for the teryaki marinade vs the other two.  

Why is that?  Won't the amount of liquid dilute the action of the tenderquick since there is so much more volume in there to reduce the concentration?


----------



## smokeymtn (Jan 23, 2015)

Well I had to make a decision...

I wound up pouring out about 2/3 of the teryaki marinade so the quantity of liquid was more like the other two.  It was either that or bumping up the TQ.  Pouring off liquid seemed like the smarter play.


----------



## huskerfoos (Jan 24, 2015)

We bought a Nesco around Christmas. We did ground sirloin meat sticks (flats) the first time, and the 2nd time we did ground turkey stcks (flats).  The turkey shriveled up way less, and had a milder flavor, but I think I did it a little too long.  When using a ground meat, how should it be on texture?  how to tell when it is done?   same bending and cracking, but not breaking?  or........?

thanks, 

    JJ

Also am getting some pineapple and banana to do this weekends also


----------



## kennashua (Feb 20, 2015)

The Pepper Jerky recipe has very little liquid compared to say, the Teriyaki.  Is there really no more liquid?


----------



## fatmaul (May 6, 2015)

KenNashua said:


> The Pepper Jerky recipe has very little liquid compared to say, the Teriyaki.  Is there really no more liquid?


I just tripled the pepper jerky recipe and it seemed just the right amount for 3.5 lbs of London broil cut and weighed.


----------



## foamheart (May 6, 2015)

You can bet if its a SQWIB's recipe its done to perfection......... He's a pretty smart fella for a city boy.

'Course ya know he's the one that started all the riots up in Philly last week. They said it was about that Grey boy's death...Nooooo.... it was SQWIB's trying to get the prices down on aged porthouse steaks! Newpaper just prints what they want.


----------



## mrbill1955 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi All:

Now into making jerky as I just got a Nesco Dehydrator. I have been reading a bunch and some use cure and some do not. I live in Ecuador so it is hard to get the cure here so I want to try without.

I guess this question is for SQWIB but anyone can chime in with ideas.
SQWIB, you mention that you keep it at a Max of 120 when you use TQ. If not using TQ then would I want to do it higher at least for the first couple of hours or last couple hours or all the way till its done? The first thing I dried was some Cayenne peppers and I had it set in 120. When I put an instant read digital thermometer in the vent hole at the bottom the temp was 160 - 170 at that point so it appears that the digital reading on the dehydrator may be off but I can monitor the temp throughout the drying time

I would like some ideas on this and thank you all in advance.


----------



## n4ynu (Jul 29, 2016)

TY very much for that post, very well explained sir, cleared up a few things for me that were kinda shaky, and yes I did save all of your recipes and instructions !

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou  :)

Guy


----------



## sqwib (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokeyMtn said:


> I'm getting ready to make some jerky with these recipes using the 1.5 teaspoons of tender quick per pound.
> 
> Assuming I dried the jerky sufficiently, would the jerky be shelf stable for a few months?  Or would it need the 1 tablespoon per pound ratio to be shelf stable?
> 
> Thanks from a jerky noob.


Food safety is of the utmost importance and I am no expert but if the jerky is stored properly, I don't see it being a problem.


SmokeyMtn said:


> Also a quick follow up question....
> 
> I made the recipe for Honey BBQ, teryaki, and pepper jerky (each in 1-1.5 lbs quantity (adjusted down for honey bbq).  There is so much more liquid for the teryaki marinade vs the other two.
> 
> Why is that?  Won't the amount of liquid dilute the action of the tenderquick since there is so much more volume in there to reduce the concentration?


You should be fine as is, but if concerned reduce even proportions of each liquid.


SmokeyMtn said:


> Well I had to make a decision...
> 
> I wound up pouring out about 2/3 of the teryaki marinade so the quantity of liquid was more like the other two.  It was either that or bumping up the TQ.  Pouring off liquid seemed like the smarter play.


Sounds good!


huskerfoos said:


> We bought a Nesco around Christmas. We did ground sirloin meat sticks (flats) the first time, and the 2nd time we did ground turkey stcks (flats).  The turkey shriveled up way less, and had a milder flavor, but I think I did it a little too long.  When using a ground meat, how should it be on texture?  how to tell when it is done?   same bending and cracking, but not breaking?  or........?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ...


I believe you wont get the same crack by bending with ground meat but I have not done ground yet so I can't say for sure about doneness.(I know thats not a word but it should be) I eventually will be making some ground with 90/10 and can post when I try it.


KenNashua said:


> The Pepper Jerky recipe has very little liquid compared to say, the Teriyaki.  Is there really no more liquid?


These recipes are just that recipes, so feel free to tweak them by adding more liquids if needbe.


MrBill1955 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Now into making jerky as I just got a Nesco Dehydrator. I have been reading a bunch and some use cure and some do not. I live in Ecuador so it is hard to get the cure here so I want to try without.
> 
> ...


I promote to use a cure on SMF for safety reasons because of the low temps for drying that I use, however you will need to do the research yourself. There are other safe Jerky Making methods that you can seek out.

I make jerky various ways, the ones posted here are for low temps using a cure. I also have an old school method I use that is not posted because of possible safety issues.

My Old School process has no Cure just a few basic ingredients and the meat is dried at a very low temperature. I have done this method for years and have never gotten sick.


N4YNU said:


> TY very much for that post, very well explained sir, cleared up a few things for me that were kinda shaky, and yes I did save all of your recipes and instructions !
> 
> Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou  :)
> 
> Guy


Glad I could help and sorry to everyone that I did not get back to sooner.


----------

